# Carreer epithany? Chef school



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I might have finally decided what I would like to do. I enjoy cooking a lot, I do quite a bit. I am currently unemployed so I am wondering. HOW should I go about looking into Niagara Collage? Labour board to see if there is some sort of substity as I am... literally, poor as hell. I desire to do something with my life.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Chef school can be pretty expensive and pretty mental. You might want to pick up a kitchen job for a little bit just to see if you like the gig, i.e. late nights, long hours, stress. There are a few ways to get in depending on what kind of experience you have. If you don't have any experience in a formal kitchen the easiest way is to pick up a dish washing job. If your hard working and keen to learn, you can work your way into the prep kitchen or perhaps the cold end in a couple weeks/months. Just don't do the job too well, they won't want to move you.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My mother mentioned the same. I want to learn because cooking I enjoy. Stress...eh, as long as I am not dealing directly with lines and lines of people, I am not bad. I worked for a while in a chinese joint as a cook. fast for sure. I was fine until she wanted me out serving in which case I kind of melted. Mind you most of those issues have been rectified.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I posted this two years ago... but now it's a reality. Chef school is coming in september.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

CONGRATS! keep yourself motivated and see it to the end! then, when you finally earn some moola, more fish! >


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Will trade fish equipment and livestock for food


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will cook for pets :3


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Sunstar said:


> I will cook for pets :3


Am I the only one who read this wrong?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> Am I the only one who read this wrong?


Maybe, you ever see how much those freshly baked dog treats go for at those fancy dog stores, or better yet the small containers of shrimp food that go for $20. If you are serious about it, there would be money in it, just need to get established & I guess learn what is best for pets.

Keep your mind open, don't always have to work at a busy restaurant. Could always try the baker side, or invent your own kind of receipt.

Congrats on sticking to your dreams....


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

or maybe tryout for the next hells kitchen and maybe gordon can give you some encouragement ) I personally can't cook so two thumbs up for all the chefs


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

gordon ramsay. he scares me. I've been watching his nightmare kitchens though.


----------

